# Mayhem's First USDAA Trial. Starters Q.



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203981002073795&set=vb.1485167805&type=2&theater


Thanks Belinda (KBella999) for filming. 

We had a poor showing on Saturday and I was not going to come back on Sunday, instead opting to work in the yard. Belinda talked me into coming back so I did. So I have to tahnk her for our Starters Q and our Jumpers Q later in the day.

On Saturday May blew the poles badly and went off sniffing. We got the redo on the poles on Sunday and only had one brief foray to check out the leash bucket on Sunday. She did not do any off course sniffing in Jumpers and ran well. 

Sunday morning I arrived and my friend Jackie grabbed my stuff, checked me in and told me they were already course walking. They were really moving fast and I was very surprised. I walked the course quicky and we pulled off a Q.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/kathy.wood...981002073795&set=vb.1485167805&type=2&theater

And this should be her Jumpers Q. 

Our little jump bobble cost us first place. We were two seconds slower. But a Q is a Q!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations on your great runs! I'm glad I was able to be there to see it. May is coming along beautifully.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Cant see video because its on facebook, but congratulations to you both!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is too bad. They are visible on another board I am on but I wonder if this one has different settings. 

I don't youtube but I should I guess.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hey congrats! USDAA is a different ballgame all together,,certainly not the easiest venue to compete in!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great job!!!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Good job! We need more GSDs in USDAA!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats! I agree - happy to see more GSDs in USDAA!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

There were 5 competing at this trial.  I plan on doing more but sadly, the next trial is the same weekend as the UKC trial I had already entered. The UKC trial is my home club so I feel I should support them first. Also would not mind an AGII.


----------

